# Hobby Lobby Display Case Sale



## Jeff23 (Jan 31, 2017)

For anyone who wants to use more Hobby Lobby cases or test drive one as an enclosure, now is the time to do it.

They have all display cases on sale 50% off through February 4.

Note: Be aware that the Ultra Pro ball holder case is not the same as the standard baseball display case.  The standard case is a box shape with lid.  The Ultra Pro case is two U-shaped pieces that slide together.  This makes it unusable as an enclosure.  I accidentally bought one a few weeks ago.

EDIT* I am not sure if this should have been posted here or Tarantula chat,  I am fine if it needs to be moved by a moderator.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## user 666 (Jan 31, 2017)

I prefer the HL display boxes to AMAC boxes; the latter just aren't as pretty due to the rings and other artifacts left by the injection molding process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! Time to buy 5-10 basketball displays  Does it combine with the 40% off coupons, or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666 (Jan 31, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Time to buy 5-10 basketball displays  Does it combine with the 40% off coupons, or not?


Pretty sure it does, yes.

It's worth a shot, at least.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 31, 2017)

That's amazing. They are my favorite enclosures out there, so clear


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> For anyone who wants to use more Hobby Lobby cases or test drive one as an enclosure, now is the time to do it.
> 
> They have all display cases on sale 50% off through February 4.
> 
> ...


Do I need to print off a coupon for the discount?


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 31, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Time to buy 5-10 basketball displays  Does it combine with the 40% off coupons, or not?


No.  The 40% off only applies to a single item and can't be used in combination with a sale.  But the 50% off applies to every display case you buy (not just one item).

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 31, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Do I need to print off a coupon for the discount?


No.  I didn't know the sale was active and had a 40% off coupon on my phone.  The clerk notified me of the sale.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/find-savings/weekly-ad

EDIT*  Look for the detail under FRAMES 50% in the above link.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> No.  I didn't know the sale was active and had a 40% off coupon on my phone.  The clerk notified me of the sale.
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/find-savings/weekly-ad
> 
> EDIT*  Look for the detail under FRAMES 50% in the above link.


How deep are the containers for the large displays. I have some larger Avics, 3 and 4", wasn't sure if they would fit nicely once the setup is made etc.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 31, 2017)

viper69 said:


> How deep are the containers for the large displays. I have some larger Avics, 3 and 4", wasn't sure if they would fit nicely once the setup is made etc.


From this thread
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/page-2
I'll add these to the instructions I think:
1.) 13" x 5 1/2" x 5" Standard Display Case - 902452 - 11.99
2.) 9" x 4 3/8" x 4 1/8" Standard Display Case - 637983 - 7.99
3.) Basketball/Soccer Display Case (10x10x10) - 347344 - 19.99
4) 15 1/2" x 7" x 6" Clear Display Case -243048- 14.99
5) Mini Helmet Display Case (8x6x5) - 347443 - 9.99
6)6-Piece Display Case Pack (3 1/2" x 1 3/4" x 1 5/8") - 782987 - 7.99

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks, didn't realize they were in that bookmarked thread of mine, I'll change the Bmark title so I know now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666 (Jan 31, 2017)

The basketball display cases are $30, not $20. And your dimensions are off by about half an inch.

I got a couple.


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 31, 2017)

user 666 said:


> The basketball display cases are $30, not $20. And your dimensions are off by about half an inch.
> 
> I got a couple.


I believe it depends on which basketball case you get.  There is a deluxe one and a standard one that doesn't have a base.  The standard one is $20.

EDIT*  Actually they have raised the price by a couple dollars = $21.99

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Ho...ay-Cases/Basketball-Soccer-Display-Case/p/913

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## user 666 (Jan 31, 2017)

That explains the dimensions, thanks!


----------



## RTTB (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm gonna go check them out. Sounds like a great chance to stock up.


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 1, 2017)

I often times seen Hobby Lobby has "this" or "that" on sale, use the "40% Off" coupon and really save. I honestly believed none were in my locale, "Wrong!". Used their store locator function and found one a 10 minute drive from my home.
 Although nothing really caught my eye to purchase, except the "Home plate" display was unique. Ideas are starting to form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 1, 2017)

We hit this sale today, got one basketball display case and a football display case. They weren't on sale where we live (California), but still decently priced ($20) for a pretty cool enclosure with a lot of potential. There's a 40% off coupon available on their website as well.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 1, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> We hit this sale today, got one basketball display case and a football display case. They weren't on sale where we live (California), but still decently priced ($20) for a pretty cool enclosure with a lot of potential. There's a 40% off coupon available on their website as well.


That is a surprise.  So the sale isn't nationwide?  Or did the person at the counter say it did not apply to display cases?  I actually went to my local Hobby Lobby twice.  On my second visit the person at the checkout initially said the sale didn't apply, but I told them I got the sale price earlier in the day.  They called over the manager who said it did apply.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 1, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> That is a surprise.  So the sale isn't nationwide?  Or did the person at the counter say it did not apply to display cases?  I actually went to my local Hobby Lobby twice.  On my second visit the person at the checkout initially said the sale didn't apply, but I told them I got the sale price earlier in the day.  They called over the manager who said it did apply.


We asked the sales person about the sale and she said they weren't on sale. Kinda bummed us out but we still thought $20 for each was a good price. Brought them home, burned some holes in the tops and were ready to rock.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 1, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> We asked the sales person about the sale and she said they weren't on sale. Kinda bummed us out but we still thought $20 for each was a good price. Brought them home, burned some holes in the tops and were ready to rock.


I think some of the personnel are not properly trained.  You may want to call them by phone and ask for a manager.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 2, 2017)

Did anyone else have luck getting the discount?  I was looking at the idea of online ordering a few cases since I bought everything in stock on the baseball cases at my location.  But when I browse them online only a few of the display cases appear with the 50% off discount.


----------



## RTTB (Feb 2, 2017)

Be sure to take the cases out of the box to inspect before purchase. First one I pulled out was a cracked mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## user 666 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I think some of the personnel are not properly trained.  You may want to call them by phone and ask for a manager.


Yes, HL doesn't use a scanner system (which would keep track of prices). They charge you based on the sticker and depend on the cashier to know what is and is not on sale.

I had to correct my cashier.


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 5, 2017)

Just made one today with a basket ball enclosure from hobby lobby. This is housing my t.cyaneolum. Might convert most of my collection to these.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 5, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> Just made one today with a basket ball enclosure from hobby lobby. This is housing my t.cyaneolum. Might convert most of my collection to these.


I am using basketball cases for my female Bumba cabocla and female Neoholothele incei.


----------



## user 666 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Did anyone else have luck getting the discount?  I was looking at the idea of online ordering a few cases since I bought everything in stock on the baseball cases at my location.  But when I browse them online only a few of the display cases appear with the 50% off discount.



That is weird; almost all the display cases are sold under a single brand.


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I am using basketball cases for my female Bumba cabocla and female Neoholothele incei.


Nice, you got pics? 

What do you think is the largest size you can place in one of these without looking cramped?


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 6, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> Nice, you got pics?
> 
> What do you think is the largest size you can place in one of these without looking cramped?


I am still learning on enclosure choices, but I think this container works well for juvenile sized terrestrial where you want additional height for burrowing or partial arboreal situations (GBB, etc.).

My N. incei was bought as 2.75"-3" but when I got her she looked closer to 2" so I felt fine to use this since they don't get a lot bigger.
My B. cabocla is at the most around 2.5".  I am not sure how big they become.  I never have found much information beyond basic husbandry for them.   She may eventually out grown this container but currently works well with plenty burrow space.  I never get to see her except when I watch with red flashlight on some feeding nights.

I'll try to get a picture in the next day or so.  Unfortunately it will likely be of the enclosure only since both of these T's are burrowing right now.  I think my N incei may be close to molt.  She sealed up her half cylinder hide a few weeks ago and I haven't see her since then.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm using my basketball case to house domino roaches, and football case for bumblebee millipedes. My new critters will be arriving this week, but the cases are all set up and will work perfectly. Thanks for the idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

